# Poll: Sirius XM Should Drop Howard Stern



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1067...html?puc=_ttt_html_pla3&cm_ven=EMAIL_ttt_html



> This past week, we asked readers of TheStreet whether they felt it was necessary for Sirius XM to re-sign Howard Stern -- at all costs -- and the result was rather surprising.
> 
> But before we get to those final results, lets take a look at some recent Sirius XM developments -- including an update on what Howard Stern actually feels about the terrestrial radio offers he's gotten, as his five-year, $500 million contract with Sirius XM is set to expire at the end of 2010.


More...


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Let 'em go. SiriusXM already has the Workhorses of Satellite Radio!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

cartrivision said it well: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2347037#post2347037



> ...Stern remains one of the most recognizable and known names in the radio industry.
> 
> Meanwhile, he brought in enough subscribers to not only pay for his record setting contract, but to also put Sirius in a position to acquire XM.
> 
> ...


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> cartrivision said it well: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2347037#post2347037


To add to what I've already been quoted as saying, if Sirius/XM were to let Stern go, even though they could probably survive without him, his departure would almost be guaranteed to have a net negative revenue effect on the company (they would lose more in lost subscription revenue than they currently pay for Stern), so the obvious answer is, no they shouldn't drop him... that would be foolish... that's why management has stated that they want him to renew his contract, and why they will be entering negotiations with him to get him to do so. Just outright dropping him isn't an option that they would even consider.

In light of all of the above, the poll in the referenced article is pretty dumb, but the results are still surprisingly positive for Stern. For such a controversial person who historically has huge negative polling numbers, almost half of the people voting in the poll still voted that Sirius/XM should re-sign him.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

I got Sirius because of Stern, and even though I listen to other channels as well I doubt I'd keep it without him. In either car.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Stern is the only thing keeping them afloat, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Then I guess those 9+ million subscribers who were (like me) originally XM subscribers don't count?

Stern *did* make a difference - but Stern fans seems to have a VERY inflated view of his audience and drawing power. He is NOT the "king of all media".


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

thestaton said:


> Stern is the only thing keeping them afloat, he's not going anywhere.


I doubt that. I believe there are plenty of subscribers like me who could not care less that Sirius carries Howard Stern. We subscribe because we like the music and can't get that variety and quality from FM stations in our local commutes or long-distance travels.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I doubt that. I believe there are plenty of subscribers like me who could not care less that Sirius carries Howard Stern. We subscribe because we like the music and can't get that variety and quality from FM stations in our local commutes or long-distance travels.


+1


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

thestaton said:


> Stern is the only thing keeping them afloat, he's not going anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right. Stern is not the only thing keeping Sirius/XM afloat, but he is one of the things that help keep them afloat... by making more money for the company that they pay him, so Sirius/XM will try very hard to re-sign Stern.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

djlong said:


> Then I guess those 9+ million subscribers who were (like me) originally XM subscribers don't count?
> 
> Stern *did* make a difference - but Stern fans seems to have a VERY inflated view of his audience and drawing power. He is NOT the "king of all media".


He's no more the "King of All Media" than MJ was the "King of Pop". Howard has conquered radio, books, movies, and TV...unless there's more media available that I'm not aware of, he's rather successful about his proclamation.

I don't think that I would cancel SiriusXM if they dropped him. They did also (in their HUGE purchase of Stern) pick up his volume upon volume, etc ad nauseam of tapes that go back as far as anyone can remember. I could listen to Mastertape Theater for the next 10 years and still not get tired of hearing it. I can't wait for them to release a multiple disc set of all the live performances that have been done in-studio. That would be worth almost any cost to me, considering the amount of music that has gone through his studio...just my $.02


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

DNSFSS said:


> He's no more the "King of All Media" than MJ was the "King of Pop". Howard has conquered radio, books, movies, and TV...unless there's more media available that I'm not aware of, he's rather successful about his proclamation.
> 
> I don't think that I would cancel SiriusXM if they dropped him. They did also (in their HUGE purchase of Stern) pick up his volume upon volume, etc ad nauseam of tapes that go back as far as anyone can remember. I could listen to Mastertape Theater for the next 10 years and still not get tired of hearing it. I can't wait for them to release a multiple disc set of all the live performances that have been done in-studio. That would be worth almost any cost to me, considering the amount of music that has gone through his studio...just my $.02


Sirius/XM's rights to broadcast the tapes from before Stern signed with Sirius expire at the end of 2010, as will their right to air any tapes from the Sirius years (Stern has stated on the air that he will own all the rights to all of the tapes once he leaves Sirius), so that's not an option without another contract of some sort with Stern.

As for a CD release of all the live musical performances that have taken place in the studio, that's never going to happen. They would have to get licensing clearances from all of the people who hold the publishing rights to the music, which would make putting out such a product very difficult and probably cost prohibitive. The only place you will hear that material is on Sirius XM, so I would suggest recording it if they ever repeat the "Music of Howard Stern" week-long special that included almost every musical performance that ever aired on the show over the past 25 years.

BTW, in the list of media that Stern has conquered to make himself "The King of all Media", you left off music. Stern's movie soundtrack CD (on which he performed two songs in addition to producing the CD) charted at #1 on the Billboard 200 chart which ranks the top-selling albums across all genres. Also, in subcategories of TV media, Stern has had his own "On Demand" cable television channel (Howard TV) for almost 5 years now, and at one time he held the record for the highest grossing non-sports Pay Per View TV special, although that's probably no longer true now that "Professional Wrestling" isn't classified as a sport.


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been a daily Stern listener since 1984 when he showed up in Philly and destroyed the Zoo. I got Sirius exclusively for him, and have been there since day 1. But I feel the show has changed, it's not nearly as edgy or funny as it was. There's been no effort to replace Artie with even a guest stand-in. He's off approximately 25% of the year and the Best Of the Week shows, and compilations are getting tired. The show is now riddled with cheap commercials; Ashley Madison.com, 1-800-Flowers, "Enhancement" products, etc. He needs a guest host for all the time he's off; a guy like Adam Carolla, or Greg Fitzsimmons. I've had it with the reruns.

To be honest, I've found a ton of other stuff on satellite radio that interests me. The music channels are great, are there all of the time, and are commercial free. If Howard is dropped, I think I could easily move on.

Wonder how much Sirius/XM revenue is spent on big names like Howard, Oprah, Mad Dog. etc? 

Oh...forgot...I'd definitely keep my subscription. Terrestrial radio is a wasteland.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

SIRI should drop Oprah too. This may have been the channel that killed XM as a stand-alone entity.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Hardin Thicke said:


> The show is now riddled with cheap commercials; Ashley Madison.com, 1-800-Flowers, "Enhancement" products, etc.


Stern's show has commercials??? I didn't know that, but then again I never listen. :nono2:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

thestaton said:


> Stern is the only thing keeping them afloat, he's not going anywhere.


Was just gonna post this!!

XM is garbage now ever since the merger (Shallow playlists,etc) and dropping HOWARD would be quite dumb!!

I am so glad i didnt ever subscribe!! (I was almost going to when the merger happend)


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't think they should just drop him; they should all out drop kick 'em!:eek2:

I simply hate the guy.....


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Stern is just another example of the way in which a tiny niche group can be hyped into something.

He was on the radio. In a few big cities. Never national in the way Limbaugh, Bruce Williams, Larry King, Dr Laura, Paul Harvey, etc, were. Where his one joke act (he said **** on the radio) was funny to 1%. Then on a small cable channel.

SSR thought this was the salvation. It did not work. Neither SR system makes any money, nor does the merged system.

He will not be missed.

And, WHERE IS HE GOING TO TAKE HIS FUNNY TO 12 YEAR OLDS ACT? Regular radio? HBO? Where.

Just play every genre of music, commercial free; have the major sports; and carry a good mix of talk, and this "act" will not be missed.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

XM Radio customer since they started. Couldn't care less about him - he can be very funny, but I guess I've outgrown/outaged it...

Sirius (thanks for destroying)/XM isn't going anywhere.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

I originally went with XM because they DIDN'T have Stern. Wouldn't break my heart if he walked. He's not as important as he and his fans think he is.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I don't think they should just drop him; they should all out drop kick 'em!:eek2:
> 
> I simply hate the guy.....


Well i think he is BETTER now than he was on reg radio..


----------



## gyrfalcon (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't care if Howard Stern stays or goes... What I find weird is why a radio provider would pay someone to be broadcasted. You would think it would be the other way around if anything as Howard could generate revenue from his sponsors and having a bigger listening base helps him.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

gyrfalcon said:


> I don't care if Howard Stern stays or goes... What I find weird is why a radio provider would pay someone to be broadcasted. You would think it would be the other way around if anything as Howard could generate revenue from his sponsors and having a bigger listening base helps him.


I'm no fan of Stern at all. Don't even have BOS on my XM sub. But when Sirius got Stern they were catching up to XM in subs. He did make a difference. Whether or not the now combined XM/SIRIUS needs him anymore is a question that the top brass of the company need to determine.


----------



## nvwhite (Feb 14, 2007)

I think they need to hang on to Stern. There is not much content on Sirius/XM that you can't replace with Internet and tv sources. I've got 3 subscriptions, but if Howard goes, Coffee House and POTUS are not going to keep me paying a couple hundred a year. 

As much as Stern has helped Sirius, I really think satellite helped him. Once he's was out from under the FCC's arbitrarily enforced restrictions he could talk in a natural and real fashion. Sure there was plenty of sexual and sometimes gross bits at the beginning of his contract, but he has settled down to providing some of the best interviews and conversations I have ever heard on radio or tv. 

If Howard does not stay on satellite, I think he would have to go to an Internet service like Rhapsody or Napster, a pay podcast, or the worst possibility... Something tied to a mobile carrier like flowtv or vcast. 

Honestly, as cars are starting to have mobile Internet hotspots built in and Ford/Microsoft Sync type systems, the need for a satellite delivery system is greatly reduced. It's going to be the content that keeps a service in business.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Internet radio barely passes "the mommy test". Car-based internet even less so.

Sure, there will always be geeks (like me) who can configure that stuff in our sleep - but that is NOT the vast majority of Americans.


----------



## STEELERSRULE (Apr 4, 2007)

As a fan, I want him to stay. As looking into it as an outsider, I think they can let him go at this point, and still be OK. Not having to pay someone that kind of money would be a big boost.

Some people will leave, that is certain. But not in the amount he feels/believes.

But one thing Sirius/XM can do for it's customer base: MAKE ALL MLB GAMES AVAILABLE TO SIRIUS CUSTOMERS ON THE BEST OF XM PACKAGE, WHICH IS CURRENTLY NOT AVAILABLE!

This is bullsh*t, coming from the Sirius side of the things. People with Sirius radios can't get all the MLB games(they do get the MLB Radio Network) with the best of XM package. If you were coming from the other direction, you get ALL the sports with a Best of Sirius package on an XM radio.

This needs to be fixed/changed before anything else. I would get best of XM if it were to happen. Till then, go screw yourselves.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

If they want to get back huge amount of Subs (myself included), they need to bring back the XM Decades Channels Program Directors (especially 50's PD Mat the Kat).


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Let him go


----------

